# Is IGF worth it?



## EOD (Nov 13, 2010)

Wats up bros. Want to hear from the IGF userss if it's worth using. What was your experience with it. This post is actually for a friend.he didn't ask me to post on here he just asked me the Q and I didn't know the answer. Thanx


----------

